# Planet made of DIAMOND?????



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

*Astronomers discover planet made of diamond*










http://sg.news.yahoo.com/astronomers-discover-planet-made-diamond-014913051.html


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG!!!!
I've changed my mind of venturing to Pluto!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Yes, I am gonna create a rocket before anyone does


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL.... 

Thinking of taking nyone else along?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It'll turn out to be one gigantic pencil.


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder how long it'll take them to find another planet with life..


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sharma7 said:


> I wonder how long it'll take them to find another planet with life..


I suppose planets with life are more difficult to find than planets made of diamonds lol


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

SevenUp132 said:


> I suppose planets with life are more difficult to find than planets made of diamonds lol


Agree


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Anyway, we should leave these planets along. They belongs to the nature


----------

